# Lurker who is finally saying hello



## northerncrush (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello. 

I've been a lurker here for a while. Years of marriage issues leading to Google searches which always end up here, so I decided it was finally time to show my face 

I live in Ottawa, Ontario -- Canada's charming and overpriced capital city, where I'm a journalist and an author. I have two kids, ages 5 and 7, and a wife who just separated from me.

Plus, winter just began, and Ottawa winters can get ROUGH. 

Fun times all around!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

northerncrush said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while. Years of marriage issues leading to Google searches which always end up here, so I decided it was finally time to show my face
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM lurker northerncrush!

You’ve found the utopia of marital advice here! 🤣 

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## northerncrush (Sep 16, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM lurker northerncrush!
> 
> You’ve found the utopia of marital advice here! 🤣
> 
> Glad to have you aboard!


Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Glad you finally decided to write on here. It sounds like from your profession that you'll be doing a much better job of it than the rest of us are!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

WE shall see.

Or not, not being the knot, now come untied.

This place will test you and harm you if you have any true sensibilities.

I suspect you do, your recent separation bares that out.

Brrr, bare bottom and out, in Ottawa!

I yet feed the beast, shovel the coal on the fire.

How is it, that this blog, _Talk about Marriage,_ can assist you?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

So what are you searching for?
Open a thread in a forum and you will get a fair amount of response!


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Note also the occupation of "journalist" is not being held in high regard by a large percentage of us down South of you.


----------



## Dgk2022 (5 mo ago)

Welcome from one lurker to another.


----------



## northerncrush (Sep 16, 2018)

ShatteredKat said:


> Note also the occupation of "journalist" is not being held in high regard by a large percentage of us down South of you.


Haha it's the same up here. Have no fear -- I'm primarily a technology journalist with some local politics thrown in when it crosses into the local tech scene. Mostly harmless stuff.


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

Howdy from Texas


----------



## Bloxie blue (3 mo ago)

northerncrush said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while. Years of marriage issues leading to Google searches which always end up here, so I decided it was finally time to show my face
> 
> ...


Hello, there are a lot of helpful people here!
I live in Canada too. 
Winter can definitely be brutal!


----------

